# Ithaca Model 51 parts



## fonzy08 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have an Ithaca Model 51 and during hunting the little arm you pull back on to cock fell off. I was wondering if you had any parts for that. thank you


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't, but have you checked www.e-gunparts.com


----------

